# A freaking yummy bomb!!!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok everybody saw the contest, and even if cp478 won it my family is the real winners!!!!

Damn Bill (GlockG23) doesn't play!!! He freaking killed me with a box of Omaha steaks for me and Tiffany plus some treats for the animals (dog and cat, not the kids).

So most know I work nights, I get home in the morning go to bed around 7, get up at noon and get ready for my extra job. Of course runny late, open the front door to leave and there it is, a white ice chest box stairing at me! Hell I know right away its from Bill, don't know what it is yet but I know he doesn't play!! So screw being late I don't give a damn, have get this and put it up, and grab a couple pics to show it off. Open it up and its a box of 8 NY Strip Steaks!!!!!!!!!!! Damn Bill that is freaking awesome!! Not only that but he even got my dog (Shooter) and cat (Dexter) some 100% beef treats.

Bill this is a great gift and I can't thank you enough. I will not be home Sat July 4th but will be Sunday and you better believe I'm going to grill some of these babies!!!!!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Way to take care of the whole family, Bill you are the man.

An inspiration to all bombers out there.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn, Bill didnt play around!!!!!!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

lol I am glad you two liked the Frozen Bomb
Thanks again Frank and Tiffany for letting me invade your home, and for your hospitality


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is amazing, Omaha steaks are great. I used to work for them a few years back. Awesome stuff


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

A real inspiration on what a true BOTL is.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

damn well done Billy, cook the steaks medium rare though.

Billy must have had family that was part of the Enola Gay crew.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

great hit bill, congrats frank!


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Damn nice ... What day/time is dinner this weekend???


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that's one awesome BOTL!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Way to go Bill, congrats Frank!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Holy crap Bill! Nice job man. Now that is one unique bomb!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

I just had to check this thread again, darn it I AM HUNGRY now lol

those babies look gooooood !


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i want some steak..... nom nom nice bill


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree, that makes me want to get some steaks too! Nice Bill!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Not only a bomb but a contest on top of it. Damn Bill, you are definitely a true BOTL! Enjoy your steaks Frank and Tiffany!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks great! I should not have looked at this post with an empty stomach.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Droooooool. Those look orgasmic. Great idea bill!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

like the guiness commercial says- BRILLIANT!!! nice work bill... uve taken bombing to a whole new level... u should be put on the fbi's top 10 most wanted


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Droooooool. Those look orgasmic. Great idea bill!


Thanks

I had to get sneaky

Yeah know why?,,,

A while back I asked TX-tuff for his addy, and the bum would not let me
send him cigars lol ( this was back when I had 32 posts under my belt )

Man I wish I keep that PM 
*I think he said* 
never send me cigars I have enough cigars just keep doing the contests

yeah from my 32nd post he made a impression on me, looking out for the
members of puff

" just keep doing the contests "
8)

Frank rocks :rockon:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't try to make a saint out of me Bill LOL. Hey your a great BOTL and have done a ton to help Puff! Its people like all of us posting in this thread that make Puff what it is! Y'all make my job here easier.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

What a fantastic hit! Nothing says love like dead cow. Thanks to this, I will be stopping at the local dead red boutique for some tenderloins!


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

WOw oh wow!!! That is one sweeeet, and generous bomb there!! Way to go Bill!! :thumb:



Rev.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Well done Bill, very generous


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Very generous bill!

and you couldn't have picked a more deserving brother!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very _*cool *_bomb.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Grilled a couple of these yesterday for lunch, very tasty and tender. Thanks again Bill.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

A steak bomb?!?!?! How awesome is that?!?!

I've got a NY strip that will hit the grill tonight... looking forward to it even more now.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*Wow!!!

That's off the hook!!!*:thumb:


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> Grilled a couple of these yesterday for lunch, very tasty and tender. Thanks again Bill.


you are welcome !!


----------

